# CPU temperature while compiling

## Beetle B.

I only recently decided to monitor my CPU temperature regularly.

Under normal load, it's 35-55C.

When compiling, it really shoots up (as in 100C). I take it this is bad?

```

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +96.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +100.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:       +95.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +100.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0004

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 4:       +96.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0005

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 5:       +99.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0006

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 6:       +96.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0007

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 7:      +100.0 C  (high = +84.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

```

It's an Intel i7-870 CPU...

----------

## Ant P.

100°C is insanely high, it should be 55°C under load. Something is seriously wrong with your hardware cooling.

----------

## Beetle B.

That's what I thought. 

Options? New heatsink? New fan on heatsink?

----------

## BillWho

Beetle B.,

The new  core i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz laptop I have was hitting temps of 71°C compiling xorg. With no load it's around 49°C to 52°C.

Have you had this computer for a while   :Question:   Did it ever have a good dust cleaning   :Question: 

----------

## Kidov

One posibility is a poor contact between heatsink and cpu. That would explain the huge temperature difference between full load and normal usage.

----------

## Beetle B.

Yeah I'll check it out one of these days - just have to make sure I don't put it under any load till then. I suspect my fans are OK and that it's probably the heatsink. I'm just wondering by how much the lifespan of my chip has been reduced as a result of this. The last time I fiddled with the heat sink was perhaps a year ago and maybe it's been that way since.

----------

## eccerr0r

I can't say what the effects of running a CPU too hot, but a rule of thumb for capacitors which might still apply to any electronic component is that every 10 degrees Celsius hotter it stays, it halves its lifetime.

However if you're not leaving it at that temperature it's harder to say...

And yes, I've gotten my i7 quite toasty with its overclock (I got the motherboard to start beeping on me due to heat at 4.3GHz on all four cores)...  Seems the stock heatsink doesn't waft heat away very well, then again it's running way out of spec.

----------

## disi

I had that 2 days ago. It was pretty warm in the room and outside, unusual for England, during compilation I got a message, my CPU exceeded the warning temperature and told its going from turbo into normal mode... then didn't happen again.

//edit: Oh yeah, also i7 laptop

----------

## eccerr0r

This is a desktop machine that was running at 4.3GHz... I ended up backing off to 4.1GHz which seems to not trigger the motherboard warning.

The motherboard warning might have been due to me setting the warning temperature pretty low on the possible options... 

The machine was running wickedly fast at 4.3GHz...

----------

